# What's your comfort food?



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I was wondering what other peoples' comfort foods are.  I know a lot of people reach for chocolate, but personally, I don't undertand what the deal is.  I must not have the chocolate gene.  I go for spicy food when I want a boost to my mood (especially anything with jalapeno in it!)  

So, what do you reach for when you need a boost?


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I just love a baked potato with melted cheddar cheese on top. All that gooey, tasty cheese just makes me smile.   If I'm having a sweet tooth though I reach for Kraft Caramels.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Pizza, I guess. Though if I was really down, I'd want to eat an entire white cake warm out of the oven...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

chicken rice soup.  which is what i'm having now.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hot Udon noodle soup. If I have a sweet tooth, cake, preferably red velvet, my favorite


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm a chocolate fiend, I eat a couple of bars every day and feel out of sorts if I don't have any.    Ferrero Rocher, Maltesers and Mars Planets really cheer me up too.

My OH and I have a thing about salt & chilli chicken though.  If it's been a rough day, that's what we look for.  The hotter the better.

So I swing between sweet and spicy.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Kraft mac & cheese. I like all mac & cheese. Boxed, baked, powdered cheese, gooey cheese, small noodle, big noodle...

But the blue box is what I eat when I'm feeling down.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Most often it is something not sweet.  Carbs - in particular macaroni and cheese (Kraft or just melted Velveeta and elbow macaroni) or french fries.  Occasionally, though, chocolate will be the thing and it doesn't take any preparation or a trip away from the house as there is always some around.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Food is my comfort food, especially anything Italian, Mexican, American, French or German.  

Edited to add:  Chinese, Cajun, Polish, Japanese and Irish.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

*FREE!* Happy bday bud...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cheese. I like cheese. not crappy processed American. no Velveeta (which I do NOT consider cheese at ALL) but real honest to goodness milk cheese.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Non-instant ramen  When I think of comfort foods, I crave salt, not sugar. I wonder what that means . . .


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratatouille. Seriously. I make a lot of it (hey, eggplant is cheap most of the time) and a variety of ways, but something about a steaming bowl of rich, spicy (I put in a lot of cayenne), vegetable stew that tastes like there's meat in it. 

Another is icy cold salmon. Raw. Sashimi, in a spicy salmon hand roll, or on top of a pad of sushi rice... raw salmon makes me happy. Must be the Omega 3s.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Popcorn .... mmmm ...


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Food is my friend  Chocolate is my best friend! Regular milk chocolate - like Hershey kisses. Maybe Chips Ahoy cookies. Or I could do a can of chocolate frosting. If I'm craving something other than chocolate, it would be pizza, mac-n-cheese, or fried chicken & fries.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Potato soup. Mom always used to make it for me when I was sick.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't be left alone with a box of Cinnamon Toast Crunch if I am stressed.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It used to be a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a glass of milk, but as I've cut sugar pretty much out of my diet and don't care for any of the low-cal peanut butters, I guess I'm in the starch-and-cheese camp (mac and cheese, pizza, cheese & crackers, bagel & cream cheese, whatever  ).


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mashed potatoes and any sort of noodles from any country. I love mac and cheese, thick rice noodles, udon noodles, pasta...I guess I'm all about the starch.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm a chocolate person - so the first thing I reach for when stressed is a piece of dark chocolate.
But for comfort food when I'm feeling sick, I want tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Andra said:


> I want tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich.


Thanks a lot. Now I'm hungry and I don't have either of those things.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

akpak said:


> Thanks a lot. Now I'm hungry and I don't have either of those things.





Andra said:


> But for comfort food when I'm feeling sick, I want tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich.


LOL. Homemade tomato soup (or any kind of soup) falls into the comfort category for me, too. But I have to make it myself. Don't care for pre-prepared soups from store or restaurants.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I've pretty much cut out sugar, so when I crave something sweet I like fruit or berries. Otherwise, popcorn. 

Linda


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Cheetos and M&Ms....they is BRAIN food! *nodding wisely*


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Amyshojai said:


> Cheetos and M&Ms....they is BRAIN food! *nodding wisely*


I thought that was POpcorn with M&Ms


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

Corn-nachos made of blue corn with beer or tea. I just like its crude taste. However, if I'm ready to indulge, I just love that overstuffed (meat-lover) pizza.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm also a macaroni & cheese FREAK - it's my favorite.  Well, probably closely tied with french fries.  But Stouffers mac & cheese is my biggest guilty pleasure.  
I'm also one of those that likes chocolate, but it's not what I reach for.  I could probably easily go completely without it.  But never without fries or mac & cheese!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

My comfort food is food from my childhood.  I like chili cheese dogs baked in a hobo pouch because my mother made them.  Hot chocolate cooked over the stove for the same reason.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Deli-Mex Chicken Taquitos and Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I thought that was POpcorn with M&Ms


Mmmmmm...that sounds good. I haven't had that for awhile.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

French fries and ketchup.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I fluctuate between chocolate cake and mashed potatoes (with a little cheese in 'em).


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

This week my sinuses have come alive!  Respiratory season is here and I'm feeling it, in two ways... one, I'm trying to not get sicker, and two, work is getting busier because the elderly are all getting sicker.

So this week's been comfort food.  My last shift I ate: a can of chicken corn chowder, a can of tomato soup, a bowl of my homemade beef and barley stew, a cup of cinnamon apple tea, a glass of water, a cup hot chocolate, and 4 cups of coffee.  

Today I had cream of chicken soup, macaroni and cheese (kraft please with extra butter, parmesan and milk), a truckload of orange juice and water.  Oh and I slept 16 hours assisted by nyquil and bourbon in my tea.  It worked, I feel MUCH better.

Last week I made something for the heck of it and am really glad I did, for it's really good comfort food.  It was the cream of mushroom, onions, mushrooms (chopped), with chicken breasts (chopped), in a crockpot for oh, 12+ hours mess of a thing.  That was my lifesaver during the early part of the week when I was trying not to get sick and stuck working.    EDIT:  there was barley in that dish too.  Yum.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Chocolate in the morning and peanuts in the evening. I just don't have a sweet tooth after about four o clock pm.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Popcorn and chocolate.  It used to be cake but I can't eat that anymore.    (Celiac disease)

Vicki


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I love hot dogs in all their many splendid forms.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Homemade bread fresh out of the oven. Cooled just enough not to squish but the crust is still crunchy, with butter (it has to be _real_ butter) melting into the slice.
My Grandma used to bake at least twice a week and there is nothing like the smell or tast of fresh bread!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cookies.  Not Oreos.  I don't really like them.  
Mostly Ginger Snaps.  
It used to be homemade cinnamon rolls that my grandmother made.
deb


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I love chocolate but I had to give it up. Now I reach for the Cheetos...on occasion. I mix a handful with popcorn, so I don't eat too many.
L.J.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Definitely a toss-up between a baked potato and mac and cheese.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

My mum used to make the best chicken soup - loaded with barley and veggies and all that good stuff. Thankfully she taught me how to make it before she died and now whenever I'm down I'll go for the chicken soup every time. 

Unless I'm feeling lazy in which case it's frozen lasagne's [I know they're probably disgusting but they do cheer me up]


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

sherylb said:


> Homemade bread fresh out of the oven. Cooled just enough not to squish but the crust is still crunchy, with butter (it has to be _real_ butter) melting into the slice.
> My Grandma used to bake at least twice a week and there is nothing like the smell or tast of fresh bread!


That sounds sooo good!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

sherylb said:


> Homemade bread fresh out of the oven. Cooled just enough not to squish but the crust is still crunchy, with butter (it has to be _real_ butter) melting into the slice.
> My Grandma used to bake at least twice a week and there is nothing like the smell or tast of fresh bread!


That's it - the perfect comfort food for me too, along with homemade chicken and noodles. If I could only have one thing to eat again forever, it would be fresh bread and real butter.


----------

